# Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik à la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel



## System (27. November 2008)

*Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik à la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668651


----------



## prodocg (27. November 2008)

naja erstmal abwarten wie es bewegt aussieht :>


----------



## Gunter (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				prodocg am 27.11.2008 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> naja erstmal abwarten wie es bewegt aussieht :>


sieht man doch im video? :-o 

@ topic:
ich könnte damit nix anfangen, auf rehe oder ähnliches möcht ich net schießen. weder ham die einem was getan, noch können die sich wehren - da bleib ich lieber bei söldnern und soldaten.  

grafik ist aber sehr hübsch, was man dem video entnehmen darf.


----------



## Possum (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

frage mich ob es möglich ist die anderen jäger aus versehen zu erlegen ... dann könnte es auch ein recht interessanter schleich-shooter werden.

ja ich weiss... wieder ein killerspiel mehr und ich habe nicht anderes zu tun als andere spieler zu jagen


----------



## prayz (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

wenn es gut gemacht ist, kann es sich sogar in der weiten liga weld durchschlagen. aber ich glaube es wird eher ein just4fun spiel für leute die schon immer mal jagen wollten, aber angst haben auf echte tiere zu schießen. wie ich 

interessiert mich schon, wenn die musikuntermalung so ist wie im trailer, dann hat es das potential für ein wunderschönes erlebnis.

@gunter, es ist ja nicht so das du horden von rehen töten musst. warscheinlich musste 20minuten spielen bevor du ein neues reh siehst, so zumindest wenn sie etwas an die realität herantreten


----------



## Benerohnie (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also die Grafik ist ja absolut herrlich, aber das Spiel an sich...mal ernsthaft was soll das? Jagen im "echten" Leben ist ja schon zum kotzen und daraus ein Spiel zu machen finde ich irgendwie pervers.
Crysis und co. sind zwar auch Mord und Totschlag, aber realistisch gesehen nunmal Blödsinn.


----------



## X3niC (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben cih bin ein extremer ego schooter liebhaber dann hab ich ma im saturn deer hunter gesehen und habs mir einfach gekauftund des is eigentlich ziemlich lustig ich muss auch zugeben ich hab mit deer hunter mehr zeit verbracht als mit crysis^^also nochma für die dummen ich bin eig kein jagd fan sondern eher HL2,l4d,dods,crysis,bioshock,etc,etc

Also ich glaub für 20 oda so würd ichs mir kaufen


----------



## Alf1507 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Possum am 27.11.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> frage mich ob es möglich ist die anderen jäger aus versehen zu erlegen ... dann könnte es auch ein recht interessanter schleich-shooter werden.
> 
> ja ich weiss... wieder ein killerspiel mehr und ich habe nicht anderes zu tun als andere spieler zu jagen


Imemer diese militanten Tierschützer...   

@Topic:
Ich bin mir irgendwie nicht so sicher ob das Spiel noch mehr zu bieten hat als nur tolle Grafik. Für die Leute die schon immer mal im Wald jagen gehen wollten wird das sicher interessant. Alle anderen dürften sich aber wohl eher langweilen wenn man ewig nach einem Tier suchen muss. In Amerika könnte das Spiel eventuell ziemlich gut ankommen. Die stehen ja scheinbar ziemlich auf solche Sachen.


----------



## schorf (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 27.11.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben cih bin ein extremer ego schooter liebhaber dann hab ich ma im saturn deer hunter gesehen und habs mir einfach gekauftund des is eigentlich ziemlich lustig ich muss auch zugeben ich hab mit deer hunter mehr zeit verbracht als mit crysis^^also nochma für die dummen ich bin eig kein jagd fan sondern eher HL2,l4d,dods,crysis,bioshock,etc,etc
> 
> Also ich glaub für 20 oda so würd ichs mir kaufen




das wäre echt mal was wo man vielleicht einfach n bissl durch die wälder zieht und sich die umgebung ansieht....gerade der ausblick auf den see war hammer gemacht....

aufs eigentliche jagen wäre ich netmal so schwarf....wenns auch fahrzeuge ala deer hunter gibt dann will ichs auf jeden fall haben. 

und free 2 play -> kostenlos ?!?!

geil geil geil.........


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hmmm, ich jage nicht weil ich nicht auf Tiere schiessen kann. Naja, ich kann eigentlich auf gar nichts schiessen^^

Allerdings wäre der einzige Anreiz beim Jagen für mich das Steak danach  Leider kann man beim Spiel kein Steak geliefert bekommen, also wirds wohl nicht gedownloadet (Free2Play???) oder gekauft.

Die Gfx sind schon echt gut, als MP Schleich Shooter wärs wohl cool


----------



## Meai (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

schon krass was Grafik für manche Leute ausmacht...auf einmal finden alle Jagdspiele eigentlich eh ganz toll Oo


----------



## Cornholio04 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Du hast gesehen, daß da ein Video dabei ist??? So viel zum Thema "bewegt". Schaut bombe aus find ich, aber die Art von Spiel taugt mir garnicht.


----------



## killer36 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wow die Grafik ist ja atemberaubend.  
Aber das Setting gefällt mir nicht so,sowas ist doch langweilig.Bei so einer Engine könnte man wirklich ein gutes Game zaubern.Allein schon dieser See sah schon verdammt krass aus.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

also ich jager mit den hunter bei left 4 dead lieber ein paar menschen! das ist doch öde ein paar nette tierchen übern haufen zu knallen! das kann doch jeder depp!
trotz alledem ist die grafik richtig knorke!
besonders amüsant, fande ich beim abspann die pfötchen! da macht jagen doch richtig spass!


----------



## HLP-Andy (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gunter am 27.11.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte damit nix anfangen, auf rehe oder ähnliches möcht ich net schießen. weder ham die einem was getan, noch können die sich wehren - da bleib ich lieber bei söldnern und soldaten.


Ja, das fiel mir in Wolfenstein 3D auch immer schwer. Nazis okay, aber Schäferhunde?


----------



## Alf1507 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Meai am 27.11.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> schon krass was Grafik für manche Leute ausmacht...auf einmal finden alle Jagdspiele eigentlich eh ganz toll Oo


Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich will gar nicht dran denken wie die Leute hier abgehen würden wenn das Spiel von Crytek wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



> á la



was war denn da für ein französisch spezialist am werke?


----------



## Birdy84 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Benerohnie am 27.11.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Grafik ist ja absolut herrlich, aber das Spiel an sich...mal ernsthaft was soll das? Jagen im "echten" Leben ist ja schon zum kotzen und daraus ein Spiel zu machen finde ich irgendwie pervers.
> Crysis und co. sind zwar auch Mord und Totschlag, aber realistisch gesehen nunmal Blödsinn.


Tut mir leid für dich, aber dein Beitrag ist totaler Schwachsinn. Du solltest mal erläutern was genau "zum kotzen" und "pervers" ist. Was soll dein letzter Satz aussagen?



			
				Gunter am 27.11.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ topic:
> ich könnte damit nix anfangen, auf rehe oder ähnliches möcht ich net schießen. weder ham die einem was getan, noch können die sich wehren - da bleib ich lieber bei söldnern und soldaten.  [...]


 Da komm ich auch nicht ganz mit.   Du hast als Avatar das Logo von Quake 3, das aufgrund seiner Brutalität - Leute mit dem Raketenwerfer in kleine Stückchen schießen...kennt ja jeder - in Deutschland indiziert ist und hast ein Problem damit in einem *Spiel* auf ein Tier zu schießen? ...bei Far Cry 2 hab ich neulich ein Zebra überfahren und fühle mich ganz schlecht deswegen, aber meine Zielperson, dieser wehrlose Schlips träger, den hab ich schön mit meiner Machete weggemacht.   

Mal im Ernst, es geht hier um ein Spiel und so wie es aussieht wird es kein "Serious Sam im Mischwald". Und selbst wenn, da gibt es schon deuuuuuuiiitlich geschmacklosere Spiele auf dem Markt.

Reingehauen!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > á la
> 
> 
> 
> was war denn da für ein französisch spezialist am werke?



Ich war es, ich war es... Hab die schon damals im Unterricht nie richtig hinbekommen


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > á la
> 
> 
> 
> was war denn da für ein französisch spezialist am werke?


Da wäre ne ne Tastatur mit Schweizer Layout praktisch.


----------



## kavoven (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Es erscheint mir grad irgendwie doppeldeutig, weil ich CS z.B. nicht schlimm finde, aber auf wehrlose Tiere zu schießen halte ich wirklich für pervers...


----------



## crowd (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

kostet ja nur 15,50


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

kann ich mich dir nur anschließen kavoven ...ich weis nicht ob ich es pervers finden soll aber es ist ungerecht .. .nebenbei das video scheint ne art kunst des jagens übermitteln zu wollen . ..wobei ich daran jetzt keine.. kunst sehe  -.-"


----------



## Jens238 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				D2AN-Tidus am 27.11.2008 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mich dir nur anschließen kavoven ...ich weis nicht ob ich es pervers finden soll aber es ist ungerecht .. .nebenbei das video scheint ne art kunst des jagens übermitteln zu wollen . ..wobei ich daran jetzt keine.. kunst sehe  -.-"



Na ja, ob jagen heutzutage noch Kunst ist mag ich zu bezweifeln. Sich auf die Lauer legen und
Abdrücken wenn nen Reh oder was auch immer vorbeikommt, kann doch jeder Depp.
Aber wenn das Spiel einige Trottel davon abhält in den Wald zu gehen und auf Rehe zu schiessen, find ich das Top.


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich halte Jagen auf keinen Fall für Pervers. Solange es zum Erlegen von Wild und damit als Nahrungsquelle dient, warum nicht. Im Schlachthof ist das ja auch nicht anders. Da sind die armen kleinen süßen Schweinchen ja auch wehrlos. Oder esst ihr überhaupt kein Fleisch!?!?
Also da finde ich Spiele, wo sich Menschen gegenseitig (brutal) abmurksen schon wesentlich perverser...
Ich kann euch beim besten Willen nicht folgen.


----------



## Mandavar (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

An diesen Kommentaren sieht man mal wieder, was Tabus so alles im Kopf bewirken. Durch Dokus und Tierfilme sind "wilde Tiere" zum Synonym für Freiheit und Bewahrung von Natur geworden. Einige sprechen sogar von einer Perversion, wenn darauf geschossen wird. Es geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter. Selbst die Simulation dessen wird als pervers empfunden.

Sigmund hätte seine wahre Freude daran, euch bei der Diskussion zu folgen.

Meine Meinung dazu ist also relativ klar. Die Jagd auf Wildtiere ist etwas vollkommen natürliches. 

Am besten verdeutlichen kann man das Tabu, wenn man mittels eines psychologischen Tricks den Jäger in das Tabu integriert. Stellt man sich einen Aborigine vor, der mit Pfeil und Bogen auf der Lauer liegt, und dann ein Känguru erlegt, wirkt das ganze nicht mehr schlimm.

Vor noch 100 Jahren hätte sogar jedes fünf jährige Kind bestätigt, dass Jagd und die damit verbundene Tradition etwas sehr ehrbares ist. Damit hätte das Kind nicht etwa einem glorifizierten Bild nachgehangen, sondern eine Tätigkeit geachtet, die uns schon seit der Entstehung des Lebens selbst begleitet.

Auszuklammern ist hier natürlich ausdrücklich die Jagd zum Sport, Vergnügen und Spass. Solche "Jäger" sind simpel keine. Sie sind Sportler. Mit dem Tod anderer Lebewesen Sport zu betreiben, ist sicher nicht ehrenswert.

Aus der Präsentation dieser Jagdsimulation ist allerdings eher ersichtlich, dass sie nicht ausschließlich den Sport, sondern eher das Jagen selbst darstellen möchte.


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wer in Deutschland ist denn bitteschön auf die Jagd angewisen um zu überleben? Mal von den Leuten die das Wild verkaufen abgesehen.


----------



## CHMB (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Denkt ihr auch mal ein bisschen weiter?
Mal ein Beispiel für ein  paar "Gutmenschen" hier. Durch einen Wildunfall ist die Freundin meines Freundes schwer verletzt worden und hat heute noch mit den Folgen zu kämpfen. Auch habe ich selbst mal mitbekommen wie schwer Wildunfälle werden können. Auto Totalschaden? Insassen verletzt? Gar kein Problem und passiert regelmäßig. Schon alleine deswegen muss der Wildbestand reguliert werden. Daran ist gar nichts pervers.
Wer jemals ne Wildsau auf sich zurennen gesehen hat und weiß dass die sogar töten können will sicher nicht dass die sich in Wohngebiete ausbreiten (was manchmal immer noch passiert).


----------



## GorrestFump (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Engine scheint einiges zu können und das muß sie auch. Bin kein Jäger und werd auch nie einer sein, aber ich denke die Jagd ist mit einem großen Stück Naturverbundenheit verbunden (so blöd sich das beim Ergebnis - tote Tiere - auch anhören mag) und daher muss die bei einem Vollpreisspiel auch anständig dargestellt werden um darin versinken zu können.

Jaja "was die Grafik für manche ausmacht". Grafik ist doch eigentlich nicht so wichtig? NATÜRLICH. Bild und Ton alleine können starke Atmosphäre schaffen und transportieren das Geschehen zum User, daher JA ich freu mich über starke Bilder auf meinem Monitor, daher sorgt für mich und viele andere eine starke Engine natürlich erstmal für Interesse - wieso auch nicht?

Was sich spielerisch mit dem Thema Jagd anfangen lässt? Ich kann mir viel und nichts vorstellen, bin jedoch durchaus interessiert. Jagd, so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, kann eine durchaus taktische und spannende Sache sein, wenn daraus darüberhinaus noch Wettbewerb entsteht ist es umso interessanter.

Scheinheiliges "ich will nicht auf Tiere schießen, weil ich's in Echt auch nicht könnte und die keinem was getan haben" ist der größte scheinheilige Unfug den ich je in Kommentaren über ein Spiel gelesen habe. Soldaten mit Frau und Kind zu Hause wären dann in Spielen also eher erschießenswert? 

Also - ruhig blut, es wird auch wieder nur ein Spiel. Nichts und niemand stirbt dabei (wirklich).


----------



## kayi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Vollkommen unabhängig vom Thema und ohne jegliche Wertung:

Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand, dass ein Großteil der Jagd in Deutschland auf Grund von Populationskontrolle stattfindet?

Mehr aufs Thema bezogen und mit deutlicher Wertung:
Ich finde man kann es nur als Bigotterie bezeichnen, wenn hier Leute Jagen als pervers bezeichnen, gleichzeitig aber (sicherlich) jeden Tag ihr Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung fressen.

Und ich bin kein Vegetarier und kann mir auch nicht jeden Tag Biofleisch vom netten Bauern nebenan leisten.

Ja, Jagen war mal etwas sehr natürliches, und ist es in anderen Teilen der Welt  bzw. anderen Gesellschaften auch immer noch. Ich persönlich finde die Idee, dass jeder Mensch heutzutage, statt in Büros Scheiße zu Gold zu machen, raus geht und sich sein Essen selber suchen muss, irgendwie interessant.  Aber so ist es nunmal nicht und so wird es auch nicht wieder werden. Nicht hier und hoffentlich auch nicht in anderen Teilen der Welt. Was Fleischkonsum im Allgemeinen angeht, kann man sicherlich noch etwas diskutieren. 

Ich denke, man sollte Menschen die diese Tradition wahren wollen, und sei es nur am Computer, nicht generell über einen Kamm scheren. Klar gibt es eine Menge Idioten, die in Waffen und dem Töten von Tieren eine Schwanzverlängerung sehen. Aber die Dinge, die den Mensch zum Mensch gemacht haben, zu leugnen oder verteufeln, wäre weder menschlich noch fortschrittlich. Und um fortschrittlich zu sein, muss man sich auch immer der Vergangenheit bewusst sein. 

Ach ja, und ohne Fortschritt wird aus unserer Spezies wirklich nichts Vernünftiges mehr.


----------



## Mreraser (28. November 2008)

*AWu hast so recht. kann dir nur zustimmen!*



			
				kayi am 28.11.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen unabhängig vom Thema und ohne jegliche Wertung:
> 
> Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand, dass ein Großteil der Jagd in Deutschland auf Grund von Populationskontrolle stattfindet?
> 
> ...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 28.11.2008 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinheiliges "ich will nicht auf Tiere schießen, weil ich's in Echt auch nicht könnte und die keinem was getan haben" ist der größte scheinheilige Unfug den ich je in Kommentaren über ein Spiel gelesen habe. Soldaten mit Frau und Kind zu Hause wären dann in Spielen also eher erschießenswert?


Ich bin ein grosser Tierfreund (Vegetarier), deshalb missfällt es mir schon, in einem Spiel auf Tiere zu schiessen. Ich hätte dabei ein ungutes Gefühl. Das hängt einerseits stark mit der Persönlichkeit zusammen, andererseits mit dem Spiel. Je realistischer, umso mehr reflektiert man das Gespielte. The Hunter ist eine Simulation, es geht um eine möglichst realistische Erfahrung. Ich will weder eine Tiertötungssimulation noch eine Menschentötungssimulation spielen. Find ich beides gleich grenzwertig. Ich würde aber niemanden als pervers bezeichnen, wenn er sowas spielen will. Solange es für ihn nur ein Spiel ist. Pervers wird es erst, wenn jemand virtuelles Töten geniesst. Das gilt bei Pixelmenschen genauso wie bei Pixeltieren. 



> Also - ruhig blut, es wird auch wieder nur ein Spiel. Nichts und niemand stirbt dabei (wirklich).


Eben. Wer sowas braucht, der soll es spielen. Ich mach einen grossen Bogen darum. 

SSA


----------



## AngeltheVampyr (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

scheiß game... ich würd nie tiere töten. sollten die in dem game die tiere gegen menschen austauschen, würd ichs vielleicht im mp spielen. wer unschuldige tiere jagt ist nur ein feiger mörder.


----------



## Safferezunft (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 28.11.2008 02:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Wer sowas braucht, der soll es spielen. Ich mach einen grossen Bogen darum.
> 
> SSA


Blöd gefragt: was spielst denn Du? Sims? Landwirtschaftssimulator? Mal ehrlich: die wenigsten Spiele heutzutage kommen völlig ohne Mord und Totschlag aus. Solange ein solches Spiel den Tod nicht als solchen glorifiziert und ihn vielmehr als notwendiges Übel ansieht (UT beispielsweise) finde ich das überhaupt nicht problematisch. Vielmehr stimme ich mit den Leuten hier überein, die es absolut und fast schon ungeheuerlich scheinheilig finden, wenn andere Leute Fleisch essen (egal welcher Herkunft, Ware von der Stange oder Freihaltung!) und hier davon sprechen, in einer Simulation keine Tiere abzuschiessen können. Der typische Mensch reagiert leider trotzdem so: Solange ich nicht sehe, nicht "bewusst weiss" wie die Tiere umkommen, es mir nicht vorstellen muss, während ich an meinem Steak knabbere, solange schmeckt das Fleisch wunderbar, könnte gar Duzende am Stück verzehren. Sobald jedoch ein Spiel die (IMO noch harmloseste!) Variante der Fleischzufuhr darstellt, soll das schlimm sein? Geht doch mal in einem Schlachtbetrieb, wo hunderte, tausende Tiere einfach auf ihren Tod warten, nix anderes. Und ja, ich war mal da. DAS lässt einem nachdenken. Trotzdem esse ich Fleisch. Und solange ich in CoD4 pro Match mind. 30 menschenähnliche Pixelangehäuffe vom Bildschirm ballere werde ich sicherlich keine Gewissensbisse mit Pixeltieren haben, die immerhin bis zum Zeitpunkt ihres Todes ein (virtuell!!) glückliches Leben hatten. Wie bereits vorhin schon gesagt wurde ist heutzutage die Jagd unabdingbar zur Bestandeskontrolle, also ist die Tötung von Wildtieren sogar notwendiges Übel, was bei manchen Menschen (eben Jägern) die Tagesordung bestimmt. Wer hier noch sagt, lieber tötet er Pixelmenschen als Pixeltiere, die sogar "live" immer wieder zwecks dem Wohle der Menschen getötet werden, ganz im Gegensatz zu Menschen, der ist wirklich grenzenlos scheinheilig. Übrigens werde ich dieses Jagdgame sicherlich nie spielen, es interessiert mich schlicht nicht, Grafik hin oder her. Womit der Gesamtzusammenhang wiederhergestellt würde.   Und jetzt ab ins Bett. Bonne nuit (für alle Französischspezialisten.  )


----------



## SoSchautsAus (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Safferezunft am 28.11.2008 02:45 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 28.11.2008 02:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist kein Spiel bekannt, dessen einziges und alleiniges Spielziel es ist, unschuldige (!) und wehrlose (!) Lebewesen zu töten - abgesehen von Jagdspielen. Vom Moorhuhnjagd-Ballerspass bis hin zur The Hunter-Wildjagdsimulation. In dem Fall ist Töten kein notweniges Übel, sondern ein Selbstzweck. 

Abgesehen davon hast du mein Posting wohl nicht richtig verstanden. Im Grossen und Ganzen stimm ich dem sogar zu was du sagst. Es geht mir schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass ICH in einem Spiel keine Tiere töten will, geschweige denn ein Spiel spielen, dessen einziger Inhalt das Töten von Tieren ist. Andere wollen keine Weltkriegsspiele spielen, wieder andere wollen nicht auf Kinder (zB Little Sisters) schiessen, wieder ganz andere wollen vielleicht überhaupt nicht auf Menschen schiessen. Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wo er seine persönlichen Grenzen zieht, selbst wenn es auf den ersten Blick willkürlich wirkt. 

Übrigens hab ich vor gut zehn Jahren mal die Demo vom ersten Deer Hunter gespielt. Hat sogar ein, zwei Stunden Spass gemacht, aber dann wurde es öde und ich habs wieder deinstalliert. Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass es nur ein Spiel ist. Trotzdem hat mein Gewissen ein bisschen gezwickt. Ist halt so. 

SSA


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

naja
gegen die Jagd sein und kein Vegetarier sein?
ähm ja

nur auf ein Tier nicht schießen weil´s Unschuldig schaut? Wisst ihr wie Süß das Grillhähnchen schauen kann oder das Schnitzel? Und da hat das Reh keinen lange Autobahnfahrt im Viehtransporter hinter sich sondern einen gemütlichen Waldspaziergang

Wenn man schon gerne Fleisch ist, sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, aber viele sind ja doch Warmduscher in der Hinsicht geworden und ich fühle mich in der hinsicht sehr einsam
Wie viele hätten dein ein Problem damit in den Schlachthof zu gehn? Ich nicht, wobei, ausführen dürfen das dann doch die Profies, mangels eigener Fähigkeiten

Das Ding mit dem Spiel und nicht mögen ist so ne Sache
ich finds nicht so Prickelnd weil es eben nicht Real ist und man wirklich nur zum Spaß die Viecher umballert, ähnlich wie in Postal und Tiere nur so zum Spaß töten, nicht wirklich
zumal der Absurde Aspekt fehlt und ich glaube nicht das es da Katzenschalldämpfer o.ä. geben wird
Da fehlt der Sinn dahinter, der der Wildregulierung aufgrund mangels Wölfe und Bären
Auch wenn da dann bei Missionsbeginn ein Text da stehen soll, das Reflektiert nicht so wirklich
so eigentlich alles ein Guter Grund das auf den Index zu setzen, aber das sollen mal die Üblichen Verdächtigen machen

Zumal, das ganze auch eher ein Spiel der Marke Amerikanischen Hobbyjagd sein wird
Kennen die da überhaupt eine Jagdpacht wie hier?


----------



## Schnatz (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 28.11.2008 07:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nur auf ein Tier nicht schießen weil´s Unschuldig schaut? Wisst ihr wie Süß das Grillhähnchen schauen kann oder das Schnitzel?



Ne noch nicht ... aber bei meinem Imbiss entfernen die in der Regel auch die Augen bevor sie es verkaufen!    

Also von der Grafik her wirklich beeindruckend, wär mir aber wohl auf Dauer zu langweilig. Vielleicht schnallen sie aber ja auch manchen Hirschen noch ne Minigun auf den Rücken oder bestücken Hasen mit C4.


----------



## MrBigX (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 28.11.2008 07:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zumal, das ganze auch eher ein Spiel der Marke Amerikanischen Hobbyjagd sein wird
> Kennen die da überhaupt eine Jagdpacht wie hier?


Es komm direkt auf uns zu!


----------



## Matt1974 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 28.11.2008 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 28.11.2008 07:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    wie geil, ich liebe South Park!


----------



## Matt1974 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schnatz am 28.11.2008 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 28.11.2008 07:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...oder noch besser, was der Jäger nicht weiss, tief im Wald gibt es ein altes illegales Atommülllager was die Gegend verseucht hat und jetzt rennen da die Säbelzahnkaninchen und Tyranus Bambus Rex herum.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AngeltheVampyr am 28.11.2008 02:27 schrieb:
			
		

> scheiß game... ich würd nie tiere töten. sollten die in dem game die tiere gegen menschen austauschen, würd ichs vielleicht im mp spielen.


Aha... aber einen Menschen zu töten ist weniger verachtenswert?



> wer unschuldige tiere jagt ist nur ein feiger mörder.


Und was ist jemand der unschuldige Menschen tötet?
Bei soviel scheinheiligkeit wird mir schlecht! Erinnere dich an deine Worte, wenn du dir das nächste mal ein Stück Fleisch reindrückst.

BTW. Das ist *ein Spiel*!


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 28.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> AngeltheVampyr am 28.11.2008 02:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zyniker und Misanthropen würden an dieser Stelle wohl sagen "Ja, durchaus".

Aber da eh nur Pixel (wer denkt eigentlich an die, hm?) sterben ist so eine DIskussion eh ziemlich müßig, da kann man die Moralkeule schwingen wie man will.


----------



## HLP-Andy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kayi am 28.11.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand, dass ein Großteil der Jagd in Deutschland auf Grund von Populationskontrolle stattfindet?


Ja, nachdem man sie im Winter brav durchfüttert und hegt und pflegt, damit man im nächsten Jahr etwas zum Schießen hat. Populationskontrolle macht die Natur schon selbst, dafür gibt es natürliche Feinde. Ach stimmt ja, die wurden auch alle erschossen...


----------



## hawkytonk (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 28.11.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kayi am 28.11.2008 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht entwickelt noch einer ne Bruno.Mod.


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel dürfte wohl eine super Grundlage zum Modden darstellen. 
Z.B. könnte man den Film umsetzen, bei dem reiche, perverse Geldsäcke Jagd auf Menschen machen. Aufgabe des Spielers könnte es dann sein zu überleben, also vor den Menschenjägern zu flüchten und diesen Fallen zu stellen, bzw. sich dieser mit Waffengewalt zu entledigen.
Oder auch eine Rambo Mod. Messer und Wildschwein, Kampf Mann gegen Schwein.   

Ich persönlich finde es wenig reizvoll auf wehrlose Tiere zu schießen. Wo ist da die Herausforderung? Sicher, man muss die Tiere erst mal finden, aber dann ist die Sache doch schnell gelaufen. Da fände ich die von mir genannten Mods ungemein reizvoller. Vor allem weil man da eine richtig dichte, packende Atmosphäre schaffen könnte.


----------



## Zubunapy (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Gunter am 27.11.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> prodocg am 27.11.2008 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha. Aber auf Menschen schießt du gerne, ja? Du Mörder   

Ich finde, das Spiel sieht soweit recht jut aus. Wenn die Steuerung und die "KI" der Tiere gut mitspielen, könnte das ein interessantes Jagdspielchen werden. Aber JC war je anicht unbedingt für seine tolle KI berühmt. Also warten wir es ersma ab.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 28.11.2008 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist jemand der unschuldige Menschen tötet?




mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese diskussion über persönliche grenzziehungen mal wieder einigermassen kurios finde, sei doch die  frage erlaubt:

*in welchem spiel "tötet"man denn vollkommen unschuldige "menschen" oder handelt nicht zumindest in notwehr? *

mir persönlich fallen da nicht so sehr viele ein.
ich bin gespannt.  :-o


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese diskussion über persönliche grenzziehungen mal wieder relativ kurios finde, ...


es ist völlig absurd, sich darüber zu streiten, welche virtuellen polygonhaufen man eher über den haufen schiessen darf. ob es sich um virtuelle soldaten, kinder oder tiere handelt, sollte eigentlich keine grosse rolle spielen.
natürlich kann man nichts für seine gefühle und wenn man etwas schlimm findet, muss man sich halt damit abfinden, dass man vielleicht immer noch keine klare grenze ziehen kann zwischen virtualität und realität, und wenn es nur das moraldenken betrifft. das ist in diesem zusammenhang nicht schlimm oder so, aber ich finde es ganz allgemein ziemlich heikel, anderen dann seine vorstellungen von moral aufdrücken zu wollen.
ich spiele keine jagdspiele, weil ich das thema genauso langweilig finde wie fischen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Och nö, kommt schon.jetzt nich wieder diese Leier.............
Is nur ein Spiel.


----------



## shedao (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das nen spannendes Spiel sein könnte, wenn es den entsprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrad hat.
Ich denke das kann wenn es gut gemacht ist ne ähnline Faszination ausüben wie "Silent Hunter" auch wenns was komplett anderes ist, ich mein damit das anpirschen, der kleinste Fehler und die Beute ist weg. Wenn man wirklich viel beachten muss, wie z.B. wo stelle ich die Beute, aus welcher Richtung nähere ich mich, wie nah muss ich ran, wie nah kann ich ran.....immer im Hinterkopf das man nur einen Versuch hat.
Dazu dann die schöne Grafik.......

Und Leute....
Wenn man z.B. bei Medal of Honor loszieht und duzende zwangsrekrutierte deutsche Jugendliche abknallt die nichtmal nen Scheunentor treffen könnten, dann ist das OK, wenn es jemand bei  "Der Pate" abstoßend findet das man die Geschäfte von komplett hilflosen Leuten zerstören und die Bestizer zusammenschlagen muss, dann ist der ignorant und hat keine Ahnung und bei GTA habt ihr doch wahrscheinlich auch keine schlaflosen Nächte wenn ihr auf der Flucht halt ausversehen nen paar Passanten plattgefahren habt.

Aber wenn nen paar  Rehe geschossen werden, um deren Population einzudämmen weil die sonst den Wald (ihren eigenen Lebensraum) zerstören, dann ist eure Schmerzgrenze erreicht und das ist dann verwerflich.....

Ihr seid doch kaputt....


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Deer Hunter 2005 war das geilste Jagd-Spiel bisher (JA, ich spiele gelegentlich Jagdspiele). Die Bullet-Cam war genial und die Lockpfeifen waren der Brüller auf LANs.^^
Im "Showcase" konnte man sich seine Jagderfolge noch mal in 3D angucken und genau erkennen, wo man das Vieh erwischt hat.    
Außerdem Mod und Map-freundlich. 

Ich mag Jagdspiele und werde mir das neue auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen.

Zwei, die sich gerne haben. Winchester und Rudi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belechem (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Gut aussehen tuts ja schon, aber ich schieße lieber auf Gegner die sich wehren (auch Menschen, ja!) als auf irgendein knuffiges Tierchen, egal ob Wildsau, Reh oder Elefant(was der Gipfel der Perversion ist, gleich nach Kindern*edit*welche ich natürlich nicht zu Tieren zähle .-) ) ich leg noch nichtmal in WOW Wildtiere um, die mich nicht angreifen. Und ja, es macht schon einen Unterschied, auf was man schießt, da ist es egal ob das ein Polygonhaufen ist . Ich würd mich dabei nicht wohl fühlen. 
Ich hab auch noch nie verstanden was Jäger am Abknallen von Tieren ehrenhaft finden, so aus 150 meter Entfernung. Die sollen mal eine Wildsau mit dem Messer umlegen, davor hätte ich Respekt!


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Belechem am 28.11.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, es macht schon einen Unterschied, auf was man schießt, da ist es egal ob das ein Polygonhaufen ist . Ich würd mich dabei nicht wohl fühlen.


du fühlst dich dabei nicht wohl, das ist akzeptabel. aber es ist genauso akzeptabel, dass es anderen völlig egal ist, weil sie sich bewusst sind, dass es eben bloss polygonhaufen sind.


----------



## Belechem (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				HanFred am 28.11.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.11.2008 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch bewusst. 
 

Wenn sie wollen, sollen sie. Muss ich akzepieren. Schließlich erwarte ich ja auch daß andere
meine täglichen virtuellen Massenmorde akzeptieren.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Belechem am 28.11.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch nie verstanden was Jäger am Abknallen von Tieren ehrenhaft finden, so aus 150 meter Entfernung. Die sollen mal eine Wildsau mit dem Messer umlegen, davor hätte ich Respekt!


Nichts für ungut, aber: So einen konzentrierten Blödsinn kann man echt nur in Spieleforen lesen.   

Punkt 1: Deutsche Jäger dürfen nicht auf alles schießen was sich bewegt. Sie sind dazu da, um das Gleichgewicht im Wald aufrecht zu erhalten. Aktuell machen "knuffige" Wildschweine in vielen Teilen Deutschlands Probleme, weil die Populationen einfach zu groß geworden sind. Ausgewachsene Keiler sind Wildtiere und gefährlich. Da der Mensch dumm ist und die füttert, nähern die sich sogar schon Städten. Die verklärte Sicht vom niedlichen Waldbewohner ist antiquiert. Die sind zum Abschuss freigegeben. Verletzte oder kranke Tiere sollen und müssen sogar geschossen werden. Tollwut anyone? 

Punkt 2: In den USA ist es ebenfalls untersagt, Tiere ohne Sinn und Verstand zu töten. Wenn auch nur in speziellen Schutzgebieten. Wer sich nicht dran hält, kann der Wilderei angeklagt werden. Die dort verbreitete Entenjagd ist hingegen ein Problem.

Punkt 3: Definitiv verwerflich sind nur Treibjagden, wo Füchse, Fasane und andere Wildtiere mit Hunden unter dem Vorsatz der sportlichen Gentlemen-Aktivität gejagt und getötet werden. 

Und um bewusst nachzusetzen, ja sogar gezielt zu provozieren: In GTA fährt man diverse Zivilisten um, oder tötet die aus Spaß an der Freude. In Far Cry 2 schießt man Söldnern von hinten in den Kopf, obwohl man die hätte auch umgehen können, oder schlachtet die gar mit der Machete ab. In Kane & Lynch bringt man unzählige Polygon-Zivilisten im Nachtclub um, weil die den Weg und die Sicht auf die echten Gegner versperren. In Hitman sterben Passanten durch Sprengsätze oder andere "Unfälle". In Kane & Lynch tötet man unzählige Polizisten. Sogar weibliche Beamte. In den diversen Kriegsspielen und sogar in Rainbow Six Vegas bringt man Gegner um, die keine Gefahr darstellen, weil sie z.B. schlafen (CoD4) oder den Spieler nicht sehen. Das ist alles lustig, und regelmäßig wird in den Threads geweint, wenn in der deutschen Version Einschusslöcher in den Figuren fehlen. 

Das amüsant und einfach inszenierte Massakrieren ist dort immer Spaß und dient nur der Unterhaltung. Kernproblem: In vielen Spielen MUSS man gar schlafende Soldaten oder alle Gegner (egal ob Bedrohung oder nicht) töten, damit der Spielfluss weitergeht. In einem Jagdspiel ist das nicht so. Die meisten sind offen und frei aufgebaut. Als Spieler kann man faktisch auch dämlich durch den Wald latschen und die Tiere mit dem Fernglas beobachten (was bei der tollen Optik hier sogar interessant wäre). Diese Programme schreiben im Regelfall keine Kills vor.

Bedacht und sorgfältig virtuelle Tiere zu jagen soll hingegen verwerflich - gar pervers - sein, obwohl sogar dort ein differenzierter Sichtwinkel bezogen auf den Spielablauf angewandt wird? Welche Waffe ist annehmbar, welche Munitionsgattung ist zu empfehlen, wie nähere ich mich dem Tier, damit es mich nicht riecht. Wie schieße ich möglichst sauber, damit das Tier nicht leiden muss. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man die Tiere in diesen Spielen so abschlachtet wie menschliche Spielfiguren in den gängigen Formaten die "okay" und "nicht pervers" sind. Vollautomatische Sturmgewehre, Flammenwerfer, Raketenwerfer, Rohrbomben und Maschinengewehre findet man dort eher selten...

„Intelligent“ oder moralisch sauber sind Shooter generell nicht (egal welche Auffassung dahinter steckt, und wie subjektiv der Geschmack ist), egal ob man nun Tiere oder Menschen umbringt. Es wird eben Zerstörung thematisiert. Ein Aspekt der berechtigt in modernen Gesellschaften geächtet wird. Aber diese Doppelmoral gehüllt in reinstes Heuchlerturm treibt mich auf die Spitze. In anderen Threads mehr Gore, mehr Blut, weniger Jugendschutz fordern, und jetzt mit Begrifflichkeiten wie „pervers“ hantieren. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.11.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> „Intelligent“ oder moralisch sauber sind Shooter generell nicht (egal welche Auffassung dahinter steckt, und wie subjektiv der Geschmack ist), egal ob man nun Tiere oder Menschen umbringt. Es wird eben Zerstörung thematisiert. Ein Aspekt der berechtigt in modernen Gesellschaften geächtet wird. Aber diese Doppelmoral gehüllt in reinstes Heuchlerturm treibt mich auf die Spitze. In anderen Threads mehr Gore, mehr Blut, weniger Jugendschutz fordern, und jetzt mit Begrifflichkeiten wie „pervers“ hantieren.


weise worte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Also irgendwie stell ich mir das Spiel aber voll öde vor. Einfach auf etwas schießen, was sich nicht wehrt und einfach rumsteht, das wird doch sicher schnell langweilig  :-o


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie stell ich mir das Spiel aber voll öde vor. Einfach auf etwas schießen, was sich nicht wehrt und einfach rumsteht, das wird doch sicher schnell langweilig  :-o


Wenn man Action braucht, dann sind Jagdspiele - bis auf das zweifelhafte "Cabelas Dangerous Hunts", wo man auch von Bären (z.B.) attackiert wird - nicht richtig für einen.
Bei Deer Hunter lag man manchmal ewig auf der Lauer und hat nicht anderes gemacht, als Lockrufe von sich zu geben. Umso größer ist dann die Freude, wenn man erfolgreich ist und einen stattlichen Hirsch vor die Flinte (oder den Bogen, Armbrust, Pistole) bekommt.

Und das "um die Wette jagen" gegen einen Kumpel im LAN war sehr lustig. Vor allem, wenn man sich dann irgendwann zufällig auf der Map begegnet ist und dem anderen mit Stör-Lockrufen oder wildem rumgerenne den Abschuss versaut hat.   
Ich habe mich mit einem Kumpel stundenlang weggepackt, bei dem Sound, den die eine Lockpfeife gemacht hat.   

Also man sollte Jagspiele auf keinen Fall als Ego-Shooter oder Action-Spiele ansehen, sondern als Simulation mit Arcade-Elementen.


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Mothman am 28.11.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das "um die Wette jagen" gegen einen Kumpel im LAN war sehr lustig. Vor allem, wenn man sich dann irgendwann zufällig auf der Map begegnet ist und dem anderen mit Stör-Lockrufen oder wildem rumgerenne den Abschuss versaut hat.



Noch eine Möglichkeit für eine geniale Mod, eine Flitzer-Mod.
Man stelle sich vor man hat gerade einen Hirsch im Visier und plötzlich kommt ein nackter Kerl durchs Bild gerannt und gibt komische Lockrufe von sich.


----------



## kayi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 28.11.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> kayi am 28.11.2008 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So gut kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus. Aber wenn es so wäre, würde ich sagen, handelt es sich dabei um die humanste (tolles Adjektiv in diesem Zusammenhang) Form der Tierhaltung zum Zweck von Nahrungserwerb. Vorrausgesetzt, die Tiere werden auch gegessen. 

Mein Großonkel war leidenschaftlicher Jäger. Sein ganzes Haus war voll mit Trophäen. Das fand ich in der Tat auch pervers. Da stand unter anderem ein über 2m großer Bär. 
 

Also, dass mit der Populationskontrolle ist das eine, aber wenn die Jäger die Beute dann nicht essen (Wild mit Preiselbeeren, hmmm...), fehlt mir da auch ein bisschen die Wertschätzung des Tieres.

Ach ja, und dass wir uns das mit der Populationskontrolle selber eingebrockt haben, stimmt natürlich, ist aber leider nicht so einfach rückgängig zu machen. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass wirklich viele Bauern gibt, die sehr gegen die Wiederansiedlung von Wolf und Bär sind, da diese sich ihre Nahrung halt auch gerne mal im gut sotierten Fachhandel besorgen.

Alles nicht so einfach. Und führt letztendlich auch wieder zu der Frage, was der Mensch moralisch in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn er das Überleben der eigenen Spezies in Zeiten der wachsenden Weltpopulation sichern will.


----------



## Kandinata (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie stell ich mir das Spiel aber voll öde vor. Einfach auf etwas schießen, was sich nicht wehrt und einfach rumsteht, das wird doch sicher schnell langweilig  :-o



Für jemanden den die Jagd fasziniert sicherlich nicht... Und für Andere, siehs mal von der Onlinegame Seite aus, es gibt ja auch Leute die Spaß haben mit Highlevel durch die Newbiegebiete zu flitzen und dort alle kalt zu machen, und das ist auch nicht gerade spannender   

Aber wie die Meisten schon sagten, man kann es ja nicht mögen oder langweilig finden, doch mit Moralischem Geschwafel ankommen während man wahrscheinlich erst vor ner halben Stunde das letzte Pixelgeschöpf auf brutale Art gelyncht hat... Ne, also das sind mir die Liebsten


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Früher hab ich manchmal Deer Hunter gezockt , aber das war ja grafisch nicht so der Hit .

Ich freu mich schon auf dieses Spiel .


----------



## anjuna80 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.11.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um bewusst nachzusetzen, ja sogar gezielt zu provozieren: In GTA fährt man diverse Zivilisten um, oder tötet die aus Spaß an der Freude. In Far Cry 2 schießt man Söldnern von hinten in den Kopf, obwohl man die hätte auch umgehen können, oder schlachtet die gar mit der Machete ab. In Kane & Lynch bringt man unzählige Polygon-Zivilisten im Nachtclub um, weil die den Weg und die Sicht auf die echten Gegner versperren. In Hitman sterben Passanten durch Sprengsätze oder andere "Unfälle". In Kane & Lynch tötet man unzählige Polizisten. Sogar weibliche Beamte. In den diversen Kriegsspielen und sogar in Rainbow Six Vegas bringt man Gegner um, die keine Gefahr darstellen, weil sie z.B. schlafen (CoD4) oder den Spieler nicht sehen. Das ist alles lustig, und regelmäßig wird in den Threads geweint, wenn in der deutschen Version Einschusslöcher in den Figuren fehlen.



Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass bspw. das Töten von Zivilisten in GTA nicht Hauptaufgabe des Protagonisten ist. Man kann sie zwar "töten", aber das passiert meist innerhalb einer Mission weil man mal wieder über den Bordstein rast - und macht es nicht gezielt. Und da man bei Kane & Lynch in die Rolle von 2 Massenmördern schlüpft, bleibt wohl der Kampf gegen Polizisten nicht aus. Es wird halt eine Geschichte erzählt, in der halt die *wehrhaften* Polizisten die Feinde sind.

Aber so ein Jagdspiel ist ja echt nur ein durch die Wälder streifen und Tiere, die nichts ahnen und sich nicht verteidigen, umzulegen. 

Ich hab nichts gegen das Spiel, aber ich kann die Leute verstehen die diese Simulation perverser finden als andere Shooter.


----------



## kayi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.11.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... bis auf das zweifelhafte "Cabelas Dangerous Hunts", wo man auch von Bären (z.B.) attackiert wird ...



Da gab es doch mal dieses eine verrückte Jagdspiel mit Karnickeln und Bären, wo irgendwann auch ein Tyrannosaurus Rex auftauchte. War so "auf Lustig" gemacht.

Ah ich habs: "Natural Fawn Killers"

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2127975/natural-fawn-killers


----------



## moskitoo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Was man hier teilweise für einen Schwachsinn lesen muss!

Viel  machen auf Tierfreund, verurteilen das Jagen aufs schärfste, aber haben keine Ahnung ->warum<- es zwingend notwendig ist, dass ein Jäger in den Wald geht und Wild erlegt. 

Mein Tip: Setzt euch mal mit der Materie auseinander!

Und viel Geld verdienen die Jäger auch nicht. Sie dürfen zwar das erlegte Wild verkaufen, müssen aber erhebliche Umkosten tragen. 

Und nein ich bin kein Jäger, sondern sozusagen ein zukünftiger Waldbesitzer, und habe schon viele Stunden im Wald gearbeitet.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				anjuna80 am 28.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 28.11.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist nur ein Spiel   

Mein Kumpel ist Jäger und soll ich ihn dafür jetzt verachten , weil er auf wehrlose Tiere schießt ?  

Oder als ich früher geangelt habe , da habe ich wehrlose Fische getötet und verspeißt   .

Ich finde so ein Spiel ist mal was neues in der heutigen hektischen Online-Welt .
In allen online-MP Spielen rennt man wild durch die Gegend und mäht alles nieder , hier streift man durch die ruhige Natur , hört die Geräusche des Waldes und legt sich auf die Lauer .


Da Spiele nicht real sind , ist es mir auch egal , auf was ich schieße . Bei GTA , Hitman usw. weint ja auch keiner , weil man unschuldige Passanten bzw. unbeteiligte Zivilisten tötet .


----------



## anjuna80 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Rage1988 am 28.11.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 28.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jigsaw wollte auch nur spielen   

Ich kann das Spiel auch spielen ohne Probleme und ich hab nichts gegen das Spiel, ich wollte nur klarmachen dass manche Leute den Zweck als noch "kränker" erachten können als in anderen Shootern.


----------



## moskitoo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				anjuna80 am 28.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> [qu
> Und da man bei Kane & Lynch in die Rolle von 2 Massenmördern schlüpft, bleibt wohl der Kampf gegen Polizisten nicht aus. Es wird halt eine Geschichte erzählt, in der halt die *wehrhaften* Polizisten die Feinde sind.



Wehrhafte Polizisten, die * wehrlose * Frauen, Kinder und Eltern haben.
Tiere dürfen während sie "Kinder" haben übrigens nicht gejagt werden...

Wobei ein Polizist in Spielen natürlich keine Kinder hat, aber ein Reh in einem Spiel auch nich wirklich existiert.


----------



## g-13mrnice (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Für son paar ruhige Stunden in der Natur sicher ein nettes Game. Aber auf Dauer vielleicht etwas pomadig. Hier fehlen definitiv klassische Endgegner wie Knut der Eisbär oder Bruno der Braunbär oder Kitty die vom aussterben bedrohte Nachbarschaftskatze. 

Generell gehören da viel mehr Tiere rein, die auf der roten Liste stehen!!! So hält man Wilderer vielleicht vom wildern ab. 

PS. Bin Naturliebhaber, rette mit jedem Kasten Krombacher 1QM Regenwald!  

Brasilien ist bald MEIN!


----------



## d4mich (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

sehr schön! gefällt mir... Hab schon immer DeerHunter gespielt aber das hier ist echt fein!


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				g-13mrnice am 28.11.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Für son paar ruhige Stunden in der Natur sicher ein nettes Game. Aber auf Dauer vielleicht etwas pomadig. Hier fehlen definitiv klassische Endgegner wie Knut der Eisbär oder Bruno der Braunbär oder Kitty die vom aussterben bedrohte Nachbarschaftskatze.


da gibt's doch gerade wieder ein aktuelles beispiel:
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/nachrichten/243276.html


----------



## sic286 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

die vergewaltigen die engine doch nich wirklich fürn jagdgame oder?


----------



## Belechem (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.11.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.11.2008 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz schön viel Wucht drin, da!
Ich ignorier jetzt mal Dein Aggressives Gesabbel, und weise darauf hin daß ich 
solche Spiele ausdrücklich nicht VERURTEILE. Ich habe geschrieben DAß* ICH* KEIN GUTES GEFÜHL DABEI HÄTTE. Mehr nicht. Lass den Rest stecken wo er herkommt, nämlich dort wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint.

Ein sehr energischer und NICHT Humanistischer Tierschützer. Der Tiere mehr mag als Menschen. Der den Typen aus 12Monkeys, der das Glas aufmacht, völlig versteht.


----------



## der-jo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Jagdspiele rocken. Deer hunter rockt.

und die Lockrufe rocken wie sau. Und wer hier schreibt "interessiert mich nicht" hats noch net gespielt, ich musste mich auch bekehren lassen..

gerade die Physik macht tierisch laune...


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Belechem am 28.11.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr energischer und NICHT Humanistischer Tierschützer. Der Tiere mehr mag als Menschen. Der den Typen aus 12Monkeys, der das Glas aufmacht, völlig versteht.


also quasi ein misanthrop.


----------



## Belechem (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				HanFred am 28.11.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 28.11.2008 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, die Welt wäre ohne Menschen schöner. Das Problem wäre dann, dass keiner mehr die Welt
für schön empfinden könnte, da wir scheinbar die einzige Gattung mit Schönheitsempfinden sind. Klassisches Dilemma. Also lassen wirs so wie es ist, und schauen zu wie wir die Welt zerstören.
Und ich weiß schon dass man manche Wildtiere um den Bestand zu regeln erlegen muss.
Man hat ja alle Viecher, die diejenigen Tiere regulieren, ausgerottet.


----------



## Fahnder99 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Oh Maaaaaan.

Ich spiele ja fast NUR FPS, isofern Glashaus etc.

Aber arme Rehlein auszuknipsen und dann ein Gefühl von MACHT und ÜBERLEGENHEIT zu spüren, das finde ich richtig arm.

Mir tat der Trailer schon richtig weh im Auge.


----------



## Medeiros (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Wieso machen die sich denn so viel Mühe mit der Grafik? Das Spiel wird letztendlich doch eh niemanden interessieren!


----------



## Belechem (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Fahnder99 am 28.11.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber arme Rehlein auszuknipsen und dann ein Gefühl von MACHT und ÜBERLEGENHEIT zu spüren, das finde ich richtig arm.



Danke.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Medeiros am 28.11.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso machen die sich denn so viel Mühe mit der Grafik? Das Spiel wird letztendlich doch eh niemanden interessieren!




Doch mich und da werde ich nicht alleine sein   

@ Fahnder99 : Oh , die armen VIRTUELLEN Tiere   .
                             Am besten du gründest ne Gemeinschaft zum Schutz virtueller Tiere   .
                             Und absofort darfst du auch keine Spiele mehr spielen , in denen du arme  
                             Menschen tötest .


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Belechem am 28.11.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön viel Wucht drin, da!
> Ich ignorier jetzt mal Dein Aggressives Gesabbel, und weise darauf hin daß ich
> solche Spiele ausdrücklich nicht VERURTEILE. Ich habe geschrieben DAß* ICH* KEIN GUTES GEFÜHL DABEI HÄTTE. Mehr nicht. Lass den Rest stecken wo er herkommt, nämlich dort wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint.


Ja herrlich. Jetzt sind wir tatsächlich auf der Nivea oder dem Niveau, das gängig für solche Foren mit oftmals eher unbedachten „Diskutanten“ ist. Ich darf dich daran erinnern, dass mein Stein des Anstoßes deine Formulierung bezüglich der Fehldeutung des Begriffes Jäger war. 





> Ich hab auch noch nie verstanden was Jäger am Abknallen von Tieren ehrenhaft finden, so aus 150 meter Entfernung. Die sollen mal eine Wildsau mit dem Messer umlegen, davor hätte ich Respekt!


So. Das war dein Satz. Deine Ausgangsposition. Darauf habe ich mich bezogen. Das ist so ein Satz auf dem Niveau von "Soldaten sind Mörder" oder "Alle Ausländer stehlen". Ergo eine klischeehafte Fehlannahme ohne Hand und Fuß, die schlicht pauschalisierend war. Das habe ich oben entsprechend abgewatscht. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				HanFred am 28.11.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> g-13mrnice am 28.11.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arg. Der Berliner Kurier ist die BILD des Ostens. Das ist noch 10-mal dümmer, als die BILD. 




> Putzige Speckröllchen schwabbeln um seinen Hals...


----------



## g-13mrnice (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

DAS ließt sich was derbe (von wegen armes Reh, hundsgemeine Straßenterroristen sind das!)
  

und passt auch etwas zur Topic, der Autor freut sich sicher auch auf das Game!   

http://www.presseagent.de/03c1989b210dc9114/03c1989b230928317/index.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Mothman am 28.11.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier/print/nachrichten/243276.html
> Putzige Speckröllchen schwabbeln um seinen Hals...


Solche Berichte finde ich generell zum Schreien. Selbiges gilt für diese Sendungen über "niedliche" Zoobewohner oder "putzige" Wildtiere. Da frage ich mich wirklich, wie verklärt der Blick bei vielen Menschen mittlerweile ist. Da findet man gefährliche Wildtiere "niedlich", obwohl die in freier Laufbahn auch mit drastischen Mitteln dafür sorgen würden, dass der eigenen Herde nichts passiert. Ob dann so ein mehrere Tonnen schweres Flusspferd noch immer so "niedlich" wäre? Oder der ausgewachsene Keiler, der die Frischlinge schützen will? Selbiges bei Knut oder Tigerbabies. Klar, die sind süß (Kindchenschema), aber jedem der in Biologie aufgepasst hat müsste doch klar sein, dass so ein verklärt romantischer Blick schlicht naiv und unangebracht ist. Das sind keine domestizierten und bei richtiger Erziehung absolut friedlichen Heimtierchen wie Katzen, Hunde, Meerschweinchen, Hamster, Sittiche oder SPD-Wähler.

Das "knuffige" Hippo. Wenn Erwachsene oder Medien solche Tiere so verniedlichen, dann zwickt irgendetwas in meinem Hinterkopf ganz stark. Irgendwo sollte schon ein Blick für die Realitäten gewahrt bleiben. Ich respektiere Tiere, dank SSAs anhaltender Vegi-Nummer habe ich tatsächlich meinen Fleischverzehr stark gedrosselt, aber dennoch sollte man eine gewisse nüchterne Sichtweise wahren. Für viele Wildtiere sind Menschen einfach Eindringlinge, und der Punkt sollte gerade dann zum Tragen kommen, wenn man sich in Zoos über die niedlichen Tiere amüsiert, die ja erst durch Menschenhand in diese Situation gebracht wurden. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Eben gerade Nilpferde werden doch stark verklärt. Die Biester sind in der Realität brandgefährlich. Soweit ich weiß verursachen Nilpferde sogar mehr Todesfälle als Krokodile und Raubkatzen zusammen. Wie man die irgendwie niedlich finden kann, erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht ganz.


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Anthile am 28.11.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben gerade Nilpferde werden doch stark verklärt. Die Biester sind in der Realität brandgefährlich. Soweit ich weiß verursachen Nilpferde sogar mehr Todesfälle als Krokodile und Raubkatzen zusammen. Wie man die irgendwie niedlich finden kann, erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht ganz.


Richtig. Das Nilpferd ist das "gefährlichste" Tier Afrikas.


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Mothman am 28.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Nilpferd ist das "gefährlichste" Tier Afrikas.



Leider reicht es nur für Platz 2. 
An erster Stelle kommt, wie so oft, der Mensch, und dann lange nichts...


----------



## der-jo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Chemenu am 28.11.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und dann die Kokosnuss...
tötet mehr menschen als Krokodile


----------



## Martin-124 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Aha ein Free2Play-Jägerspiel... Free bedeutet doch kostenlos, oder irre ich mich da...?!
Aber wiso steht denn dann bei "Allgemeine Infos" unter Preis nicht etwa kostenlos, sondern € 15,50... naja vielleicht ist das auch das selbe, denn was gibts' heut zu Tage noch kostenlos... für 15 Euro.


----------



## Shinizm (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Nun´ besser als wenn die Leute echte Tiere töten, aber merkwürdig finde es schon...


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Shinizm am 28.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun´ besser als wenn die Leute echte Tiere töten, aber merkwürdig finde es schon...




Bist du Vegetarier ?

Wenn nicht :  Was denkst du , wo das Fleisch herkommt , das du isst ?

Das wächst nicht auf Bäumen , da werden echte Tiere getötet


----------



## V3N4T0R (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				der-jo am 28.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 28.11.2008 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub die KI der Kokosnuss ist noch nicht so weit für ein PC Spiel 
Grafik is sehr nett, aber an Crysis kommts nicht ganz hin.


----------



## headcutter1001 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Shinizm am 28.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun´ besser als wenn die Leute echte Tiere töten, aber merkwürdig finde es schon...



und wenn man in jeden Egoshooter "Menschen" tötet ist das ja wohl moralisch schlimmer...
aber es sind immer noch Polygone keine Lebewesen!


----------



## Mr-Phil (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Grafisch top!!! da kann man nichts sagen.
Aber eine wahre Konkurenz für Crysis in sachen Grafik??
Ich sage mal: nicht ganz.


----------



## Basecamp (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Benerohnie am 27.11.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Grafik ist ja absolut herrlich, aber das Spiel an sich...mal ernsthaft was soll das? Jagen im "echten" Leben ist ja schon zum kotzen und daraus ein Spiel zu machen finde ich irgendwie pervers.
> Crysis und co. sind zwar auch Mord und Totschlag, aber realistisch gesehen nunmal Blödsinn.


Ah du bist Vegetarier?
Das Spiel sieht ganz gut aus sehr Atmosphärisch.


----------



## gamerschwein (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				headcutter1001 am 28.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 28.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich diese Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn der Jagd lese kommt mir regelmäßig das Kotzen.
Hat denn hier jeder das Klische vom tötungsgeilen Alkoholiker der aus Spass auf Tiere schiesst? Hat denn hier keiner einen blassen Schimmer , dass der Schuss auf das Tier dem Jäger am meisten weh tut? Immerhin ist er derjenige der die Tiere praktisch mit aufzieht und sie seit ihrer Geburt kennt.
Hier kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln  

edit: Einen Lichtblick gibt es ja doch noch: eX


----------



## Dr-Brot (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Das manche das moralisch verwerflich finden lässt sich schnell erklären...
Es gibt massig spiele und Filme in denen Menschen getötet werden. Tiere sind eig. selten das Opfer. Klar das man sich an Spiele wie Call of Duty schon gewöhnt hat. Finde es eigentlich bedeutend schlimmer das sich manche mehr Darüber aufregen das Tiere getötet werden als Menschen...
Auch wenn ich beides in SPIELEN nicht sonderlich schlimm finde.

Zum Spiel:
Tiere jagen find ich jetzt nicht sonderlich spannend aber die Grafik ist aufjedenfall absoult top!


----------



## spooky3000 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

ich müßte mich jetzt der fäkalsprache bedienen, um euch mitzuteilen,was ich von sportjägern und wildmördern halte (ausnahme ist der berufsjäger, der bestände kontrolliert),
aber was die grafik dieses spieles angeht, so kann man zumindest vom trailer her sagen, daß es crysis konkurrenz macht. besser wäre es in meinen augen nur dann, wenn es bei dieser qualität eine viel gerinere systemanforderung hätte. dies war auch der wahre grund, warum crysis sich nicht gut verkauft hat, mal abgesehen von der schrottgeschichte.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Martin-124 am 28.11.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha ein Free2Play-Jägerspiel... Free bedeutet doch kostenlos, oder irre ich mich da...?!
> Aber wiso steht denn dann bei "Allgemeine Infos" unter Preis nicht etwa kostenlos, sondern € 15,50... naja vielleicht ist das auch das selbe, denn was gibts' heut zu Tage noch kostenlos... für 15 Euro.



ja, hättest ja mal genauer gelesen
weil es ist schon klar, dass das ein Onlinespiel ist?
Guildwars ist auch so eines und da kostet eine Version so 35 Mücken(?)
aber sonst nix weiter


----------



## MrBigX (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Kinder, Kinder Kinder, so wie einige sich hier aufregen müsten sie eigentlich sofort zu Veganern werden, wenn sie mal sehen wie die Viecher teilweise gehalten und geschlachtet werden...
Hühner-KZs, hunderte Kilometer lange Transporte quer durch Europa in stickigen Viehtransporten, hochgezüchtete Kühe ... dagegen is ne Jagt auf ein Reh, das bis zu dem Tag friedlich durch Wald und Wiese gestiefelt ist, schon fast human.


----------



## will-schlafen (28. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

ich frag mich nur wer sowas spielt
irgednwie wird da ja langweilig
und was für aufgaben solls da geben?
außerdem frag ich mich warum sich menschen über tiere töten in spielen dermaßen aufregen
1. sinds ja keine lebewesen, sie bestehen aus polygonen
2. im echten leben muss auch die wurst auf dem tisch irgendwo herkommen


----------



## Boxchampion (29. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				will-schlafen am 28.11.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. im echten leben muss auch die wurst auf dem tisch irgendwo herkommen



In meinem Fall von der Sojabohne 
Aber ich erschieße im Spiel ja auch "Menschen", im Leben bin ich friedlich. Wenn ich in einem Computerspiel ein Tier erschieße, bleib ich im Leben ja noch immer Veganer (ja, bin ich). Die Realität mit nem Computerspiel zu vergleichen finde ich weitaus bedenklicher. In diesem Sinne, spielt was ihr wollt und werdet Vegetarier


----------



## nintyfree (29. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*

Tja im Vollbild sieht man schon dass es ne eher billigere Engine ist.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Video - The Hunter: The Hunter: Grafik á la Crysis - Erster Trailer zum Free-2-Play-Jägerspiel*



			
				Boxchampion am 29.11.2008 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Realität mit nem Computerspiel zu vergleichen finde ich weitaus bedenklicher.


----------



## Vordack (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kayi am 28.11.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen unabhängig vom Thema und ohne jegliche Wertung:
> 
> Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand, dass ein Großteil der Jagd in Deutschland auf Grund von Populationskontrolle stattfindet?
> 
> ...



Nur leider lassen die meißten Jäger ihre Beute einfach liegen, häuten und so ist ja "ecklig", da gteht der Jäger, nachdem er ein paar Viecher gekillt hat, lieber zu McDoof...


----------



## Rage1988 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 29.11.2008 03:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider lassen die meißten Jäger ihre Beute einfach liegen, häuten und so ist ja "ecklig", da gteht der Jäger, nachdem er ein paar Viecher gekillt hat, lieber zu McDoof...




Schwachsinn

Was denkst du , was die Jäger für Kosten haben, für Waffen , Munition und das Jagen.
Die wären schön blöd , wenn sie die Beute nicht verkaufen würden .
Mein Kumpel ist Jäger und alles was er erlegt , wird auch verkauft .

Für gute Munition zahlt er nämlich schon mal 1-2€ pro Schuss .


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 29.11.2008 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 29.11.2008 03:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rage1988 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ShotgunJimmy am 29.11.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> klingt für mich jetzt nicht viel! wieviel verballert denn dein freund so im monat?



Naja ,  jedes Wochenende und manchmal auch unter der Woche geht er auf Jagd , da kommt dann schon was zusammen . Dann kommt noch die ganze Arbeit dazu , häuten und schlachten .Und so ne Wildsau ist auch nicht mit einem Schuss erledigt , außerdem ist ja nicht gesagt , dass jeder Schuss ein Treffer ist   .


----------



## moskitoo (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 29.11.2008 03:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider lassen die meißten Jäger ihre Beute einfach liegen, häuten und so ist ja "ecklig", da gteht der Jäger, nachdem er ein paar Viecher gekillt hat, lieber zu McDoof...



Wo hast du denn das aufgeschnappt?

Ein Jäger darf seine Beute gar nicht liegen lassen. Und wenn er das doch tut, dann war er die meiste Zeit Jäger, würde schließlich auffallen, und glaub ich das riechst du aus 100 Meter entfernung.


----------



## Zubunapy (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 29.11.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 29.11.2008 03:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Und selbst Häuten? Wozu gibt es Metzger. Man bringt das tote Tier einfach zum nächst besten Metzger, sofern (und er wird) er es haben will.


----------



## picard47 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find das Konzept total interessant. Früher waren Jagdspiele schon populär, bloß waren es nciht viel mehr als etwas komplexere Moorhuhn Games.

In einem realistischen Wald durch die Gegend zu laufen und auf die Jagd zu gehen, scheint da viel spektakulärer. Wenn dann noch echte Bedingungen wie Windrichtung, Tageszeiten und Tierverhaltensweisen etc. realistisch eingebunden werden, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mich ein paar Stunden auf die Lauer zu legen.

Übrigens ist Jagen nichts Verwerfliches. Es ist seit jeher Tradition und in Gegenden wie bei uns auf dem Land absolut nichts ungewöhnliches. Gerade neulich war irgendwo nicht weit von hier eine große Jagd im Gange.

Und wie jeder weiss, ist die Jagd auf bestimmte Tierarten zu bestimmten Zeiten sogar notwendig.


----------



## byte512 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Nur eine Frage, wie kommt die PCGames Redaktion darauf, das das game 15 Mücken kostet, wenns noch pre-Beta is?( http://www.pcgames.de/pid,217905/PC-Spiel/Simulation/The_Hunter/ ) Als ich auf den kaufen Link geklickt hab, wars auf einmal silent hunter 4 aberis ja das selbe(nur mit viel viel Wasser und gaaanz großen Fischen).    
Und wurde da nich mal was von wegen free2play gesagt? Heißt das jetzt, dass das freeware is oder was?  

@edit: Die ingame Grafik ist übrigens Hammergeil   , da fragt sich nur welche Systemanforderungen das hat.(Hab mich für den Betatest registriert( http://www.thehunter.com/register.php ), mal sehen ob's bei mir läuft  )

@edit2: Hab noch iwo gelesen, dass das im browser laufen soll. Is zwar völlig unmöglich das dann vernünftig zu Spielen und so aber is ja egal, 0,000000000001 fps machen doch keinem was aus


----------



## Mothman (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				picard47 am 29.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann noch echte Bedingungen wie Windrichtung, Tageszeiten und Tierverhaltensweisen etc. realistisch eingebunden werden, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mich ein paar Stunden auf die Lauer zu legen.


Im Großen und Ganzen hat das schon Deer Hunter vor 4 Jahren berücksichtigt. Allerdings lässt sich darüber streiten, wie gut das umgesetzt war. Aber bei Deer Hunter musste man schon sowohl den Wind für die Pirsch, als auch die Tageszeiten beachten.

EDIT: 


> Hab noch iwo gelesen, dass das im browser laufen soll


Also DAS kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Frosta33 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand wann das Spiel erscheinen soll?
Oder gibts vielleicht schon ne Homepage.Bei Google hab Ich noch nichts gefunden


----------



## byte512 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Frosta33 am 29.11.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wann das Spiel erscheinen soll?
> Oder gibts vielleicht schon ne Homepage.Bei Google hab Ich noch nichts gefunden



Releasetermin is unbekannt, beta angeblich noch dieses Jahr.
Die Webseite des Games: http://www.thehunter.com/index.php

Nochwas hab in einem Interview gelesen, dass man eine echte Jagdlizens braucht um im Spiel legal Tiere zu Jagen, man kann natürlich auch wildern   . (Weiß ehrlich nich ob die Aussage total ernst gemeint war, weil der Typ meinte, dass die möglichst viele Leute zum Spielen bewegen wollen).


----------



## Mothman (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				byte512 am 29.11.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas hab in einem Interview gelesen, dass man eine echte Jagdlizens braucht um im Spiel legal Tiere zu Jagen, man kann natürlich auch wildern   . (Weiß ehrlich nich ob die Aussage total ernst gemeint war, weil der Typ meinte, dass die möglichst viele Leute zum Spielen bewegen wollen).


Das wäre dumm und ich glaube das nicht. Dann könnte ja nur ein Bruchteil der Leute in den Genuss des eigentlichen Spiels kommen. Es gibt bestimmt eine Form von "Ingame-Tutorial", an dessen Ende man die "Jagd-Lizenz" bekommt. Wenn man das nicht macht oder schafft, ist man "Wilderer". Das wäre cool. Aber eine echte Jagd-Lizenz halte ich für stark übertrieben und unwahrscheinlich. 
Viele wollen ja gerade eine Jagd-Sim spielen, weil sie in Wirklichkeit nicht jagen können und/oder wollen. Und die haben logischerweise alle keine Jagd-Lizenz. Darüber hinaus ist die Regelung um die Jagd-Lizenzen sicher auch von Land zu Land verschieden. Schonmal schlecht für ein Online-Spiel, welches ja nach Möglichkeit die ganze Welt erreichen soll.
Es gibt für mich einfach zu viele Gründe, die gegen dein Gerücht sprechen. Sollte es dennoch stimmen, machen ich sehr große Augen.


----------



## aasgaia (30. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kann man das Spiel als grafiktest für folgende Spiele verstehen?irgendnen Zweck musses ja haben,dasses gratis is,oder?


----------



## byte512 (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 29.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> byte512 am 29.11.2008 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier ist der Link zum Interview: http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/919/919720p1.html
(Ich bin kein professioneller Übersetzer, daher kann es sein, dass ich da einige Aussagen falsch interpretiert habe.  )


Edit: Hier ist die entsprechende Stelle als Zitat:


> IGN: Will this free-to-play shooter be ad-driven, or utilize micro-transactions? What is the revenue model?
> 
> Yota Wada: The Hunter will support both ads, micro-transactions, and also offer additional benefits for subscribing hunting license owners. But you're right. You'll also be able to jump in and play the game for free; hunting without a license. But that's called poaching and poaching is a crime. Get involved with that and you'll need to stay well clear of the warden if you don't want to get busted!


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				byte512 am 30.11.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hier ist die entsprechende Stelle als Zitat:
> 
> 
> > IGN: Will this free-to-play shooter be ad-driven, or utilize micro-transactions? What is the revenue model?
> ...




Ist die Aussage ernst gemeint    .

Wie wollen die das denn machen , in jedem Land sind die Lizenzen anders .
Sollen die Jäger dann eine Kopie von ihrer Lizenz zum Entwickler schicken , also ich würde es nicht machen .

Und wie meint er das mit den Spielern , die keine Jäger sind ?
Die sind dann als Wilderer unterwegs und sollen sich vom Aufseher fernhalten , wenn sie nicht erwischt werden wollen . Läuft da dann ein Aufseher rum , oder wie und was passiert , wenn man von dem erwischt wird , kann man dann das Spiel nie mehr spielen    ?
Irgendwie finde ich das schwachsinnig . Ich glaube nicht , dass viele Jäger ihre Lizenz preisgeben und dann ein Spiel spielen , wenn sie in der Realität jagen können .


----------



## Mothman (30. November 2008)

*AW:*

ALso mMn heißt das nur, dass man für das Spiel Geld hinblättern kann, dann ist mein ein "subscribing hunting license owner". Dann bekommt man auch "benefits, also "Vorteile", "Extras".  Wenn man spielt, ohne zu bezahlen, dann ist man eben im Spiel illegal "unterwegs" und kann vom "Warden" also dem "Jagd-Aufseher" im Spiel "erwischt" werden. Das alles ist aber spielerisch und hat nichts mit einer echten Jagd-Lizenz zu tun.

Also: Entweder mal spielt free-2-play oder man wird "subscriber" und zahlt, dann bekommt man eine ingame "Jagd-Lizenz". Das ist freiwillig. Aber man bekommt eben andere, bzw. mehr Spielinhalte, wenn man bezahlt. Wie es bei einigen free-2-play MMORPGs auch der Fall ist. "Jagd-Lizenz" ist nur die an die Thematik des Spiels angepasste Art zu sagen "der hat gezahlt".    

Ich lese das so, dass nicht von einer "echten" Lizenz die Rede ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 30.11.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso mMn heißt das nur, dass man für das Spiel Geld hinblättern kann, dann ist mein ein "subscribing hunting license owner". Dann bekommt man auch "benefits, also "Vorteile", "Extras".  Wenn man spielt, ohne zu bezahlen, dann ist man eben im Spiel illegal "unterwegs" und kann vom "Warden" also dem "Jagd-Aufseher" im Spiel "erwischt" werden. Das alles ist aber spielerisch und hat nichts mit einer echten Jagd-Lizenz zu tun.
> 
> Also: Entweder mal spielt free-2-play oder man wird "subscriber" und zahlt, dann bekommt man eine ingame "Jagd-Lizenz". Das ist freiwillig. Aber man bekommt eben andere, bzw. mehr Spielinhalte, wenn man bezahlt. Wie es bei einigen free-2-play MMORPGs auch der Fall ist. "Jagd-Lizenz" ist nur die an die Thematik des Spiels angepasste Art zu sagen "der hat gezahlt".
> 
> Ich lese das so, dass nicht von einer "echten" Lizenz die Rede ist.



So wie du es beschrieben hast , wäre es am wahrscheinlichsten , daran hab ich nicht gedacht , ich hab den Text nur mal eben überflogen   .

Trotzdem möchte ich wissen , was passiert , wenn man von so einem Wärter erwischt wird   .

Das Spiel kann man dann wahrscheinlch nur online zocken , so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe .


----------



## Mothman (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 30.11.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem möchte ich wissen , was passiert , wenn man von so einem Wärter erwischt wird   .


Der "Wärter" wird sicher nur ein NPC sein, im besten Falle ein menschlicher Gamemaster, der dir über den Weg laufen kann. Und wenn er dich beim Wildern erwischt, dann wirst du an einen Spawn-Punkt zurückgeschickt und bekommst einen Totenkopf in die Datenbank.


----------



## Lion2k7 (30. November 2008)

*AW:*

Cool und sogar Free To Play...aber mein Rechner wirds in voller pracht nicht schaffen


----------



## Wamboland (30. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 27.11.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das fiel mir in Wolfenstein 3D auch immer schwer. Nazis okay, aber Schäferhunde?



Bin nie weiter gekommen, weil ich aus Prinzip nicht auf die Hunde geschossen hab


----------



## speedyoha (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Kann man denn auch die "andere" Seite spielen?? Ich meine, als Hirsch oder Rehkitz auf Jägerjagd (tolles Wort   ) zu gehen wäre ich viel lustiger. Dann würde sogar ich das mal testen. Aber so?? Die armen Viecher


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wird das ein MMORPG oder ein OFF/Online Game? Muss ich monatlich Geld für die Benutzung des Spiels auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 01.12.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das ein MMORPG oder ein OFF/Online Game? Muss ich monatlich Geld für die Benutzung des Spiels auf den Tisch legen?



Es ist Free-2-Play   

Es kostet also nichts.


----------



## AngeltheVampyr (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ja wolfenstein war ein schönes spiel wo man das gefühl hatte was gutes zu tun, als man die nazis abschoß. aber das mit den hunden hätten die echt rauslassen können, die können doch nix dazu das ihre herrchen geistig behindert waren..


----------



## hackus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

pfff da kack ich auf kostenlos. lol wenn einem nix besseres einfällt denn kill ich halt tiere! wie low! find ich echt nich passend in der heutigen zeit. aber nuja...


----------



## HanFred (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hackus am 16.12.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> pfff da kack ich auf kostenlos. lol wenn einem nix besseres einfällt denn kill ich halt tiere! wie low! find ich echt nich passend in der heutigen zeit. aber nuja...


also wer mit sowas ein problem hat, aber andererseits shooter spielt, der hat gewaltig einen an der waffel.


----------



## marwin756 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 16.12.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> hackus am 16.12.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol   
Stimmt aber .


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Neues Futter für den Herrn Pfeifer:

"Jetzt üben Spieler nicht nur Gewalt gegen Menschen aus, sondern auch gegen Tiere. In unausstehlicher Art lauern sie ihnen auf, malträtieren sie, zersägen sie, blut spritzt auf den Bildschirm.....diese bösartigen Tierkillerspiele müssen sofort verboten werden!"


----------

